# 1964 super sport



## kccomet (Oct 3, 2020)

picked this up today, tried buying it almost 20 years ago, bought it an estate sale, same family. I've always liked the violet color


----------



## geosbike (Oct 3, 2020)

nice


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2020)

Persistence pays.
That’s a beautiful bike.
Congrats!
Nice follow through.


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice score. I believe the 63 Superior was the only other offering in Violet before the 64 SS. Glad you came up with it after all of that time. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 4, 2020)

Super nice Jim, can’t wait to see it cleaned up!


----------



## juvela (Oct 4, 2020)

-----

congratulations on this excellent find!  

you'll want to locate a correct stem (and bar?) for it.

fork is a low quality Akisu replacement; may take a spot of looking to find the correct one with its NERVEX Pattern Nr. 6 crown & Huret forged ends Ref. 234 & 235.









the NERVEX Pattern Nr. 6 crown was employed for the model years '64/'65/'66

perchance the same event which did in the fork damaged the stem & bar set...

when you get everything apart it might be wise to check frame alignment.

for comparison this thread shows an example which looks to be all OEM:

1964-schwinn-super-sport-coppertone-johns-pasadena.143938

factory catalogue page showing the Super Sport of 1964:







thanks for sharing.

-----


----------



## Sven (Oct 11, 2020)

Sweet, love that color as well. I'm showing my ignorance,  but what is that thing


----------



## juvela (Oct 11, 2020)

Sven said:


> Sweet, love that color as well. I'm showing my ignorance,  but what is that thingView attachment 1281940




-----

display stand

-----


----------

